# video file says .iso.bc! what does that mean?



## blahxyzblah

if a video file says .iso.bc! what does that mean? will wmp be able to play that type of file? thanks


----------



## PC eye

An iso anything is an image file you first burn to disk in order to run. You would a software like Nero or Roxio's Easy Media Creator to burn a dvd from that type of file. But the real problem with the "BC" seen on the end is the "before completion" definition where it wasn't completely downloaded. You would have to complete downloading the file itself in order to do anything with it.


----------



## Rip_Uk

.iso is a disk image.
the .bc! on the end is a BitComet extension for a file which has not been fully downloaded yet. When the torrent is downloaded .bc! will be removed.


----------



## blahxyzblah

o, so i have to actually have a dvd burner and burn the file into a disk? that sucks. theres no way to be able to watch on the computer? because i don't have a dvd burner


----------



## Rip_Uk

use daemon tools or alcohol 120% to mount the .iso image on a virtual drive.


----------



## magicman

I hope you're not downloading something you shouldn't be...


----------

